# [Review] Be Quiet! Straight Power E8 CM 680W im PCGHX-Check - flüsterleise und leistungsstark zugleich



## xTc (7. Januar 2011)

*[Review] Be Quiet! Straight Power E8 CM 680W im PCGHX-Check - flüsterleise und leistungsstark zugleich*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Inhalt*

Dies ist ein interaktives Inhaltsverzeichnis. Die einzelnen Menüpunkte lassen sich anklicken und Ihr gelangt sofort zum gewünschen Punkt. Weiterhin befindet sich unter jedem Abschnitt ein "Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis"-Button, mitdem Ihr direkt zum Inhaltsverzeichnis zurückkommt. Die Bilder lassen sich auf Wunsch auch vergrößern. Hierzu ist lediglich ein Klick auf das gewünschte Bild nötig.​
*Danksagung*
*Einleitung*
*Verpackung & Lieferumfang*
*Impressionen*
........*Außen*
........*Innen*
*Technische Daten & Spezifikation*
........*Spezifikation*
........*Leistungsdaten*
........*Anschlüsse & Kabellängen*
*Testsystem & Messungen*
........*Testsystem*
........*Spannungen: 3,3V Mainboard*
........*Spannungen: 5,0V Mainboard*
........*Spannungen: 12,0V Mainboard*
........*Spannungen: 12,0V CPU 8-Pin*
........*Spannungen: 12,0V PCIe-Anschluss*
........*Power-Good-Signal*
........*PFC-Rating*
........*Leistungsaufnahme*
........*Lautstärke*
........*Manöverkritik*
*Fazit*
*Links*
*Video's zu Be Quiet!'s Straight Power E8 Netzteilen*
*Danksagung*

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ​
Ein großes Dankeschön geht an Be Quiet!, die mir ein Muster des "Straight Power E8 CM 680W" für diesen Test zur Verfügung gestellt haben.​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Einleitung*

Be Quiet! schickt mit den neuen Netzteilen der „Straight Power E8“-Seire eine Weiterentwicklung der bekannten E7-Serie ins Rennen. Gegenüber der Vorgängergeneration, die noch mit der „80Plus Bronze“ Zertifizierung auskommen musste, verfügen die neuen Modelle der „Straight Power E8“-Seire über eine „80Plus Silber“ Zertifizierung. Damit das Netzteil auch bei hoher Last angenehm leise bleibt, verbaut Be Quiet nach wie vor hauseigene Silent Wings Lüfter. Optionales Kabelmanagement (nur bei Straight Power E8 CM) runden das Gesamtpaket ab und sollen die Netzteile der „Straight Power E8“-Seire so universell einsetzbar machen. Der Test des neuen Topmodells „Straight Power E8 CM 680W“ soll zeigen, ob Be Quiet! mit den neuen Netzteilen an den Erfolg der alten Serie anknüpfen kann.​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Verpackung & Lieferumfang*

Be Quiet! verkauft die Netzteile der „Straight Power E8“-Seire in einer schlichten, schwarzen Verpackung. Ein zusätzlicher Aufdruck auf der Vorderseite der Verpackung weist darauf hin, dass es sich um eine Version mit Kabelmanagement handelt. Weiterhin druckt Be Quiet! einige Merkmale des Netzteils wie z.B. das „Ultra Silent Comcept“ oder den sehr hohen Wirkungsgrad bis zu 91% ab. Das „Ultra Silent Comcept“ beinhaltet, das Be Quiet! bei den „Straight Power E8“-Netzteilen auf hauseigene Silent Wings Lüfter setzt. Weiterhin kann man der Vorderseite der Verpackung entnehmen, dass das Straight Power E8 CM 680W über die „80Plus Silber“ Zertifizierung verfügt.
Auf der Rückseite der Verpackung ist eine detaillierte Abbildung abgedruckt, der alle Angaben zu den Anschlüssen und der Kabellänge entnommen werden können. Dank des Kabel-Managements kann jeder das Netzteil mit den Anschlüssen ausrüsten, die er auch wirklich braucht. Das verstauen von überflüssigen Kabeln im Gehäuseinneren gehört somit zum Teil der Vergangenheit an. Weiterhin ist eine Tabelle mit den Leistungsdaten und den Abmessungen des Netzteils abgedruckt. Die kurze Produktbeschreibung fasst die Merkmale des Netzteils noch einmal zusammen. Hier findet man auch Informationen über die besonderen Eigenschaften des Silent Wings Lüfters, die Schutzmechanismen des Netzteils, sowie den sehr hohen Wirkungsgrad. So verfügt das Straight Power E8 CM 680W z.B. über einen Überspannungsschutz (OVP) sowie Unterspannungsschutz (UVP).
Neben dem eigentlichen Netzteil liegen Straight Power E8 CM 680W noch ein Satz Montageschrauben sowie vier Kabelbinder  bei. Ein Handbuch und eine Infobroschüre über die Silent Wings Lüfter ist ebenfalls enthalten. Da das Straight Power E8 CM 680W über Kabelmanagement verfügt, liegen dem Lieferumfang zwei Bündel mit optionalen Kabeln bei. Die Klettbänder der Kabelbündel lassen sich zusätzlich auch noch als Kabelbinder nutzen. Ein Kaltgerätestecker ist natürlich auch Teil des Lieferumfangs.​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Impressionen - Außen*

Die Optik des Straight Power E8 CM 680W wirkt absolut hochwertig und edel. Hier wird gleich klar, das Be Quiet! seinen hohen Qualitätsansprüchen gerecht wird. Das Netzteil ist wirklich einwandfrei verarbeitet und weist keine Makel auf. Auch bei den Anschlüssen für das Kabelmanagement achtet Be Quiet! auf die kleinsten Details. So sind die einzelnen Anschlüsse farblich kodiert und verfügen darüber hinaus noch über unterschiedliche Formen. So ist es unmöglich, ein Kabel an einen falschen Anschluss zu stecken. Obwohl Be Quiet! im Handbuch auflistet, welche Anschlüsse an welcher 12V-Schiene hängen, wäre es wünschenswert gewesen, wenn der Sticker an den Anschlüssen diese Information auch enthalten würde. Ein weiteres Highlight des Straight Power E8 CM 680W ist das Lüftergitter. Anstatt auf ein herkömmliches Lüftergitter zu setzten, hat Be Quiet! sich etwas ganz Besonderes einfallen lassen. Der Lüfter wird durch 18 einzelne Stäbe geschützt die an der Unterseite des Netzteils angebracht sind. Damit die Stäbe farblich ins Konzept des Netzteils passen, wurden sie vernickelt. Die vernickelten Stäbe fügen sich wirklich sehr gut in die hochwertige Optik des Netzteils. Ein weiterer Eyecatcher ist der orangene Streifen zwischen dem Lüfter und dem Netzteilgehäuse. Dieser ist aus Gummi und fungiert als Entkoppler. So wird gewährleistet, dass der Silent Wings Lüfter wenig bis gar keine Vibrationen an das Gehäuse weiterleitet. 
Das Netzteilgehäuse selbst wurde schwarz matt lackiert und ist so sehr resistent gegen Fingerabdrücke. Auf der Rückseite sowie über dem Anschlusspanel für die optionalen Kabel, verfügt das Straight Power E8 CM 680W über wabenförmige Lüftungsschlitze, die die Abwärme nach draußen abgeben. Auf einer der Seiten befindet sich ein Aufkleber auf dem die genauen Leistungsdaten des Netzteils angegeben sind. Auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite ist der „Be Quiet!“-Schriftzug eingestanzt. Alle Kabel des Straight Power E8 CM 680W verfügen über einen ordentlichen Sleeve, der fast vollständig blickdicht ist. Dank der kompakten Abmessungen von 150 x 86 x 160mm (B x H x T) passt Straight Power E8 CM 680W auch in kleinere und kompakte Gehäuse. Fügt man nun alle genannten Punkte zusammen, lässt sich eindeutig festhalten, dass die neuen Netzteile der Straight Power Serie so unverkennbar und wirklich einzigartig sind.​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Damit weitere Bilder angezeigt werden, bitte auf "Show" klicken.​


Spoiler



 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Impressionen - Innen*

Bei den Modellen der „Straight Power E8“-Seire setzt Be Quiet! auf die DC/DC Technologie. Dabei kommt nur noch eine starke 12V-Schiene zum Einsatz, aus welcher nachträglich die 5,0 sowie 3,3V Schienen erzeugt werden. Aufgrund der DC/DC Technologie wird so ein höherer Wirkungsgrad erreicht. Gegenüber den kleineren Modellen der Straight Power E8 Serie verbaut Be Quiet beim CM 680W Kondensatoren von OST. Diese sind auf 470 Mikrofarad bei einer Kapazität von 420Volt zertifiziert. Die maximale Temperatur der Kondensatoren ist mit 105,0° Grad angegeben.  Viele der verbauten Spulen sind mit zum Schutz mit Schrumpfschlauch überzogen. Eine schicke schwarze Platine rundet den Gesamteindruck ab. Auch sonst ist das Innere des Straight Power E8 CM 680W gut verarbeitet. Die Lötstellen sind alle sehr sauber verarbeitet und das Innere wirkt sehr aufgeräumt.
Damit die einzelnen Mosfets auch ordentlich gekühlt werden, hat Be Quiet! mehrere Passivkühlkörper verbaut. Am größten Kühlkörper sind sechs Mosfets für den aktiven  PFC-Bereich angebracht. Wie viele Mosfets sich an den anderen Kühlkörpern befinden, lässt sich leider nicht genau sagen, da einige Bauteile die Sicht versperren. Damit die Kabel nicht den Luftstrom behindern, wurde sie ordentlich mit Kabelbindern zu Bündeln zusammengefasst. Weiterhin wird so dafür gesorgt, dass keine Kabel in den Lüfter kommen und diesen schlimmstenfalls blockieren.
Ein weiteres Highlight im Inneren des Straight Power E8 CM 680W ist der verbaute Silent Wings Lüfter. Be Quiet! setzt auf einen leisen 120mm Silent Wings Lüfter, dessen Drehzahl abhängig von der Temperatur im Netzteil gesteuert wird. Maximal soll der Lüfter mit einer Drehzahl von 1.416rpm laufen. Damit möglichst wenig Vibrationen an das Netzteilgehäuse weitergegeben werden, behält Be Quiet! die Umrändelung der normalen Silent Wings Lüfter bei. Damit die Umrändelung farblich hervorsticht, färbt Be Quiet! sie orange. Standardmäßig verfügen die Silent Wings Lüfter über eine  graue Umrändelung. Weitere Eindrücke des Be Quiet! Straight Power E8 CM 680W können den folgenden Bildern entnommen werden.​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Damit weitere Bilder angezeigt werden, bitte auf "Show" klicken.​


Spoiler



 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Technische Daten & Spezifikation - Spezifikationen*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit einer durchschnittlichen Effizienz von 87,75% erhält das „Straight Power E8 CM 680W“ die „80PLUS Silber“-Zertifizierung. Bei 50% Auslastung kommt das Netzteil sogar auf eine Effizienz 89,46%. Insgesamt scheitert das Straight Power E8 CM 680W nur ganz knapp an der „80PLUS Gold“-Zertifizierung. Der genaue Bericht zur Zertifizierung kann *HIER* nachgelesen werden. Bei den Schutzmechanismen ist das „Straight Power E8 CM 680W“ auf der Höhe der Zeit und verfügt über alle wichtigen Schutzschaltungen. Damit das Netzteil keinen Schaden nimmt, wurde ein Übertemperaturschutz (OTP) integriert. Be Quiet! gewährt im ersten der insgesamt 3 Garantiejahre einen speziellen „Kostenlosen Abhol- und kompletter Geräte-Austausch-Service“. Das bedeutet, dass euch innerhalb des ersten Jahres der Postbote innerhalb 48 Stunden ein Austauschgerät liefert und das defekte Netzteil direkt wieder mitnimmt.​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Technische Daten & Spezifikation - Leistungsdaten*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Straight Power E8 CM 680W verfügt über vier +12-V-Schienen die jeweils eine Leistung von 18 Ampere bereitstellen können. Kombiniert können alle vier 12V-Schienen 52 Ampere (624 Watt) bereitstellen. Die +3,3V Schiene kann maximal 24 Ampere, die +5,0V Schiene kann sogar 28 Ampere bereitstellen. Die kombinierte Leistung der 3,3V und 5,0V Schiene beträgt maximal 160 Watt.​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Technische Daten & Spezifikation - Anschlüsse & Kabellängen*

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ​
Dank des flexiblen Kabelmanagements lässt sich das Straight Power E8 CM 680W ganz nach den Wünschen des Anwenders nutzen. Einzig das ATX- sowie ein 4-Pin-Anschlusskabel sind fest am Netzteil integriert. Ein weiterer EPS-Stecker (8-Pin für die CPU) lässt sich bei Bedarf durch das Kabelmanagement anschließen. Wird das Netzteil mit allen optionalen Kabeln bestückt, stehen maximal sieben Sata-Stromanschlüsse zur Verfügung. Weiterhin lassen sich sieben 4-Pin Molex-Geräte und zwei Diskettenlaufwerke anschließen. Neben der Anschlussvielfallt kann das Straight Power E8 CM 680W auch mit der Kabellänge überzeugen. Die Kabel sind mit 55cm lang genug und ermöglichen auch in großen Gehäusen eine ordentliche Verkabelung. Die Anschlusskabel für die Peripheriegeräte sind bis zu 115cm lang. Damit bei den einzelnen Kabeln auch keine Verwechslungsgefahr besteht, wurden die Anschlüsse farblich sowie durch unterschiedliche Formen der  Anschlussstecker gekennzeichnet. Es ist daher nicht möglich, ein Kabel an einen falschen Anschluss zu stecken.​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Testsystem & Messungen - Testsystem*

Um das Netzteil entsprechend auszulasten kommt ein auf 4,0GHz übertakteter Intel Core i7-920 zum Einsatz. Die Spannung für den Prozessor beträgt 1,256V, die QPI-Spannung beträgt 1,24V. Weiterhin wurde die Spannung der GeForce GTX480 angehoben um die Leistungsaufnahme deutlich zu steigern. Anstatt der standardmäßigen 0,9xxV läuft die Karte mit 1,136V. Die Taktraten wurden auf den standardmäßigen 700/1.400/1.800MHz belassen. Die restlichen Komponenten können der folgenden Tabelle entnommen werden:​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Testsystem & Messungen - Messprozedur*

Für die unterschiedlichen Messungen stehen mehrere Geräte zur Verfügung. Die Leistungsaufnahme wird nicht mit einem handelsüblichen Energiekosten-Messgerät durchgeführt, sondern mit einem hochwertigen Multimeter. Das Multimeter stammt von Voltcraft  (VC940) und verfügt über eine Genauigkeit von 0,025%. Für die Spannung kommt ein zweites Multimeter in Form des Voltcraft VC870 zum Einsatz. Das „Power-Good-Signal“ wird mit einem Netzteiltester von Xilence gemessen. 
Die Messungen wurden mehrfach durchgeführt, um sie auf Gleichmäßigkeit zu testen. Gegenüber anderen Test / Review-Seiten setze ich auf praxisnahe Tests. Weiterhin werden bei einigen Tests Vergleichswerte von anderen Netzteilen hinzugezogen. Bei Messungen ohne Vergleichswerte anderer Netzteile werden die Maximal bzw. Minimalwerte (auch Toleranzbereich gen.)  als Grenze angegeben. Für die Lautstärkemessung wird der Rest des Systems kurzfristig passiv betrieben.​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Testsystem & Messungen - Spannungen: 3,3V Mainboard*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Werte der 3,3V Spannung sind allesamt im grünen Bereich. Einzig die Spannung im Idle-Zustand schlägt mit 3,37V etwas nach oben aus. Unter Volllast ist das Straight Power E8 CM 680W aber in der Lage die Spannung bei 3 zu stabilisieren. „CPU Load“ und „GPU Load“ liegen mit 3,35 gleichauf.​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Testsystem & Messungen - Spannungen: 5,0V Mainboard*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die 5,0V Spannung scheint dem Straight Power E8 CM 680W besonders gut zu liegen. Unter Last liegen maximal 5,02V (GPU-Only) bzw. 4,99V (CPU + GPU Load) an. Im Idle-Zustand beträgt die Spannung 5,04V.​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Testsystem & Messungen - Spannungen: 12,0V Mainboard*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch die 12V-Spannungen für das Mainboard sind vollkommen im Rahmen. Unter Volllast (GPU + CPU Load) sinkt die Spannung auf 12,13Vab. Im Idle-Zustand liegt sie mit 0,2V etwas über dem Idealwert.​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Testsystem & Messungen - Spannungen: Spannungen: 12,0V CPU 8-Pin*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn die Grafikkarte belastet wird, hat dies keine direkte Auswirkung auf die 12V-Spannung des EPS-Steckers. Erst wenn der Prozessor belastet wird, fällt die Spannung von 12,24V auf 12,12V ab.​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Testsystem & Messungen - Spannungen: Spannungen: 12,0V PCIe-Anschluss*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die 12V Spannung der Grafikkarte zeigt ein ähnliches Bild wie die der Prozessorspannung. Erst unter Last fällt die Spannung von 12,24V (Idle-Zustand) ab 12,16V (GPU-Only) ab. Wird zusätzlich noch der Prozessor belastet, fällt die Spannung um weitere 0,01V auf 12,15V ab.​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Testsystem & Messungen - Power-Good-Signal*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Power-Good-Signal ist der Zeitraum (in Millisekunden) den das Netzteil braucht, um an allen Leitungen die Spannungen auf den Nominalwert zu bringen. Je nach Netzteil fällt der Wert unterschiedlich aus und kann bei einem zu hohen oder zu geringen Wert zu Problemen beim Systemstart führen. Das Power-Good-Signal des „Straight Power E8 CM 680W“ liegt mit 340ms aber absolut im grünen Bereich.​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Testsystem & Messungen - PFC-Rating*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da die Stromaufnahme der Komponenten nicht sinusförmig verläuft, kann eine Blindleistung entstehen. Diese ist eine unnötige Belastung für Netzteile und soll durch die Leistungsfaktorkorrektur (PFC) unterbunden werden. Im Idealfall arbeitet die  Leistungsfaktorkorrektur mit dem Wert 1,0 welchen einen vollständigen Entfall der Blindleistung zu Folge hätte. Ziel der Netzteilhersteller ist es, diesen Idealwert so gut wie möglich zu erreichen. Im besten Falle erreicht das Straight Power E8 CM 680W ein PFC-Rating von 0,97. Wird nur die Grafikkarte oder der Prozessor belastet, kommt das Straight Power E8 CM 680W auf ein PFC-Rating von 0,95.​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Testsystem & Messungen - Leistungsaufnahme*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aufgrund der guten Weiterentwicklung kann sich das Straight Power E8 CM 680W sogar vor dem Dark Power Pro P8 750W behaupten. Bei den weiteren Ergebnissen liegt das E8 CM 680W knapp vor (CPU + GPU Load, GPU Load und CPU Load) bzw. hinter (Idle und Standby) dem HX 850W von Corsair. Im Standby-Zustand liegt es mit 3,8 Watt auf gleicher Höhe mit dem Dark Power Pro P8 750W und dem Chouriki 2 Plug-In 850W.​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Testsystem & Messungen - Lautstärke*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein weiterer Pluspunkt für das Straight Power E8 CM 680W ist die Lautstärke. Dank des verbauten Silent Wings Lüfters ist das Netzteil auch unter Last kaum hörbar. Mit 23,6dB(A) nimmt man den Lüfter unter Volllaust kaum wahr. Die Netzteile der Straight Power E8 sind somit auch für Silent-Systeme einsetzbar.​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Testsystem & Messungen - Manöverkritik*

Betrachtet man die gemessenen Ergebnisse, so stellt man fest, dass Be Quiet! seine Hausaufgaben gemacht hat. Besonders erfreulich ist dabei, dass sich das neue Straight Power E8 CM 680W vor dem Dark Power Pro P8 750W behaupten konnte. Die Spannungen sind alle im Rahmen der Toleranzen und geben fast keinen Anlass zur Kritik. Einzig die Idle-Spannung der 12V Schienen könnte etwas geringer sein.
Allerdings hätte Be Quiet! das Layout des Anschlusspanel etwas besser planen können. Die Anschlüsse für die Grafikkarten liegen leider sehr dicht beieinander. So ist es eine ziemliche Fummelarbeit, den Sicherungsclip zu drücken um das Kabel abzuziehen. Da hilft nur, das letzte Peripherie-Kabel zu entfernen. Viel einfacher wäre es gewesen, wenn Be Quiet! die Anschlüsse um 90° Grad gedreht hätte. So würde man auch den Sicherungsclip einfacher erreichen. Eine mögliche Lösung könnte z.B. so aussehen: *KLICK*. Weiterhin sollte Be Quiet! in Zukunft auf den einzelnen 4-Pin-Anschluss verzichten. Hier wäre es deutlich praktischer, auf einen 4+4-Pin-Stecker zu setzten. Bei den meisten aktuellen Systemen kommt eh nur noch der 8-Pin-Stecker zum Einsatz, der beim Straight Power E8 CM 680W durch ein optionales Kabel zur Verfügung gestellt wird. Das 4-Pin-Kabel bleibt ungenutzt und muss im Gehäuseinneren verstaut werden, da es nicht modular ist. Die beste Lösung wäre, wenn dem User selbst überlassen würde, welches Kabel er anschließen möchte. Dies ließe sich ohne Probleme über das vorhandene Kabelmanagement realisieren. Abschließend noch ein paar Worte zur Lautstärke. Aufgrund des sehr leisen Silent Wings Lüfters kann Be Quiet! hier wieder richtig punkten. Auch unter Volllast nimmt man das Netzteil kaum wahr.​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Fazit*

Be Quiet! schafft es, die Straight Power Serie mit gezielten Änderungen merklich zu verbessern und liefert mit dem Straight Power E8 CM 680W einen echt ausgewogenen Allrounder ab. Besonders bei der Leistung konnte das Straight Power E8 CM 680W überzeugen. Gegenüber der Vorgängergeneration verfügen die neuen Straight Power E8 Modelle nun über eine „80Plus Silber“ Zertifizierung. Die Spannungen sind allesamt innerhalb der Toleranzbereiche und geben kaum Anlass zur Kritik. Einzig die Idle-Spannung der 12V Schienen könnte, wie schon bei der Manöverkritik erwähnt, etwas geringer sein. Weiterhin sollte Be Quiet! die Positionierung der PCIe-Stromanschlüsse bei kommenden Netzteilen überarbeiten. Gleiches gilt für den 4-Pin-Stecker, der fest am Netzteil angebracht ist.
Zusätzlich zur Verarbeitung kann das Netzteil aber auch noch mit seiner geringen Lautstärke überzeugen. Selbst unter Volllast nimmt man das Straight Power E8 CM 680W dank des Silent Wings Lüfters kaum wahr. Die Verarbeitung des Netzteils selber ist wirklich hochwertig und wirkt sehr schick. Ein weiterer Punkt der klar für das Straight Power E8 CM 680W spricht ist die besondere Garantie die Be Quiet! auf das Netzteil gibt. Sollte das Netzteil im ersten Garantiejahr ein Defekt erleiden, schickt Be Quiet innerhalb der folgenden 48 Stunden ein Austauschgerät zu Euch raus. Das defekte Netzteil nimmt der Postbote sogar direkt mit.
Der aktuelle Kaufpreis von 110,00 Euro für das Straight Power E8 CM 680W ist also mehr als gerechtfertigt.  Das Straight Power E8 CM 680W von Be Quiet! verdient sich somit nicht nur den „Gold Award“ sondern ist auch meine aktuelle Kaufempfehlung.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Links*​
Be Quiet! Straight Power E8 CM 680W Produktseite

Be Quiet! Supportforum

Be Quiet! Straight Power E8 CM 680W im PCGH-Preisvergleich

Be Quiet! | Facebook​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Video's zu Be Quiet!'s Straight Power E8 Netzteilen*​
Abschließend noch ein Videos, welches Euch die Netzteile der Straight Power E8 Serie etwas näher bringen sollen.​​
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e7wVgSDv3qA
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​


----------



## Kreisverkehr (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Review] Be Quiet! Straight Power E8 CM 680W im PCGHX-Check - flüsterleise und leistungsstark zugleich*

Sers, du hast mehrfach das NXZT Hale Power 90+ 750W bei den technischen Specs drinnen.

e:/ "Eine mögliche Lösung könnte z.B. so aussehen: KLICK." Hier fehlt in deiner Manöverkritik der Link.


----------



## Own3r (7. Januar 2011)

Sehr gutes Review !

Wie immer sehr ausführlich


----------



## xTc (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Review] Be Quiet! Straight Power E8 CM 680W im PCGHX-Check - flüsterleise und leistungsstark zugleich*

Pwnd  Kommt davon wenn man die gleiche Vorlage nutzt. Habe es angepasst. 


Gruß


----------



## Kreisverkehr (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Review] Be Quiet! Straight Power E8 CM 680W im PCGHX-Check - flüsterleise und leistungsstark zugleich*

"Abschließend noch zwei Videos, die Euch die Netzteile der Hale Power 90+ Serie etwas näher bringen sollen."

*g*

Wennst mir noch verrätst, wie du das mim Inhaltsverzeichns machst (verlinkungen), bin ich auch schon still^^


----------



## xTc (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Review] Be Quiet! Straight Power E8 CM 680W im PCGHX-Check - flüsterleise und leistungsstark zugleich*

Sind Anker-Links. Schau dir mal die entsprechenden BB-Codes an. 


Gruß


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Review] Be Quiet! Straight Power E8 CM 680W im PCGHX-Check - flüsterleise und leistungsstark zugleich*

Super Review! 
Ich hab schon lange mit dem 580w geliebäugelt, ich glaube langsam, dass ist das Netzteil, dass auf mich gewartet hat ;D
Danke, dass du die Arbeit auf dich genommen hast 
LIEBER gRUẞ,
cAPS


----------



## xTc (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Review] Be Quiet! Straight Power E8 CM 680W im PCGHX-Check - flüsterleise und leistungsstark zugleich*

Kein Thema. 
Das Netzteil hat auf dich gewartet? Dann aber zack zack eins kaufen.


Gruß


----------



## ile (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Review] Be Quiet! Straight Power E8 CM 680W im PCGHX-Check - flüsterleise und leistungsstark zugleich*

Gutes Review, aber bzgl. der Kabellängen habe ich eine andere Meinung:

1. Das 8-Pin-Kabel ist zum versteckten installieren in BigTowern definitiv zu klein (55cm) ausgefallen, das 24-Pin-Kabel ist ebenfalls etwas knapp ausgelegt.

2. Was mich wundert: Beim 580W-Modell ist das längste SATA-Kabel um einen Anschluss (15cm) länger als beim 680-Watt-Modell, was mich ebenfalls ärgert.


----------

